# Meinung/Änderungsvorschläge zu 1100€ Gaming PC



## Nikusch (5. Dezember 2015)

*Meinung/Änderungsvorschläge zu 1100€ Gaming PC*

Hallo, 


ich habe einen Gaming PC für 1100€ zusammengestellt und wollte bevor ich die Einzelteile erwerbe mir eine Meinung von erfahrenen PC-Zusammenstellern einholen. Änderungsvorschläge nehme ich natürlich gerne entgegen, sonst wäre ja dieser ganze Thread sinnlos 


Dies ist meine Zusammenstellung: http://geizhals.eu/?cat=WL-611834&wlkey=249ab7826c04b0a7c2d44338187b8d87


---------------------------------------------------------


Preisrahmen: maximale Obergrenze 1200€


Was soll der PC können: Er sollte keine Probleme mit aktuellen Spielen haben und auch zum ruckelfreien Aufnehmen während beim spielen ermöglichen. Er sollte flüssig Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung und schnelles rendern ermöglichen. Neben spielen wird hauptsächlich Adobe Photoshop und Premiere , sowie Cinema4D genutzt. 


Wie viel Speicherplatz: Das Setup sollte eine 250GB SSD und eine mindestens 2 TB große HDD enthalten


Soll der PC übertaktbar sein: Nein, der PC soll nicht übertaktbar sein


Besondere Wünsche: Der Sound den der PC ausgibt sollte gut sein, also das Mainboard sollte einen guten Soundchip besitzen. Es ist allerdings nicht so wichtig um deutlich mehr Geld für eine separate Soundkarte auszugeben.


Der PC soll nicht von einer Firma zusammengebaut werden, sondern Marke Eigenbau werden.


---------------------------------------------------------


Ich freue mich auf eure Anmerkungen und bin offen für Kritik bzw. Änderungsideen.


Danke schon mal im vorraus,


Niklas


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2015)

Das ist an sich perfekt, das einzige, was ich da ändern würde: das Netzteil ist zu viel. Da reicht ein 500W Be Quiet System Power 7 locker aus und ist dabei auch sehr effizient, oder wenn du Kabelmanagement willst, dann das hier Sharkoon Silentstorm SFX Gold 500W SFX12V-L Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU  oder Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C 500W, SFX12V-L 2.3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Nikusch (5. Dezember 2015)

Ok,  ein System mit einem Intel Skylake und DDR4 macht keinen Sinn und lässt sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit vergleichbarer Leistung mitbringen dem Budget realisieren oder?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2015)

Nikusch schrieb:


> Ok,  ein System mit einem Intel Skylake und DDR4 macht keinen Sinn und lässt sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit vergleichbarer Leistung mitbringen dem Budget realisieren oder?



Ja - ein i5-6600 wäre zwar ähnlich stark wie der Xeon, aber wegen nur 4 Threads vlt grad bei vielen Anwendungen im Nachteil. Und der Core i7-6700k bringt zwar in Anwendungen durchaus bis zu 20% mehr, aber der kostet aktuell da, wo er verfügbar ist, 450€...  das ist zu viel. Der i7-6700 non-k kostet zwar weniger, aber der hat weniger Takt und ist daher kaum schneller als der Xeon, dabei aber trotzdem 60-70€ teuer. Was du eher überlegen könntest wäre, ob du einen i7-4790K nimmst - der ist zwar zum OC gedacht, aber auch wenn du kein OC betreiben willst, hat der durch seinen Takt in einigen Anwendungen Vorteile genau wie der i7-6700k. 340€ sind für den i7-4790k aber dann fällig


----------



## Nikusch (5. Dezember 2015)

Ne, da spar ich dann lieber die 100€  Hat den eins der beiden modularen 500W Netzteile noch irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber dem anderen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2015)

Nikusch schrieb:


> Ne, da spar ich dann lieber die 100€  Hat den eins der beiden modularen 500W Netzteile noch irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber dem anderen?


 Ich seh grad, dass ich da "Mist" gepostet hab: das sind SFX-Netzteile... 

hier, das wären gute passende Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU oder Seasonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU  oder auch Fractal Design Edison M 550W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-550W) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU  oder Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

nimm einfach das, was es bei dem Shop gibt, wo du bestellst.


----------



## Nikusch (5. Dezember 2015)

Hab mich dann mal für das Seasonic entschieden, das schien mir nach kurzem lesen von Test zu allen 4 Geräten mit dem CoolerMaster am allerbesten  2 PCI-e Stecker reichen doch für das von mir genannte System oder?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2015)

Nikusch schrieb:


> Hab mich dann mal für das Seasonic entschieden, das schien mir nach kurzem lesen von Test zu allen 4 Geräten mit dem CoolerMaster am allerbesten  2 PCI-e Stecker reichen doch für das von mir genannte System oder?


 ja, selbst die stromhungristen Karten brauchen maximal 2 Stecker PCIe 8Pin.


----------



## Nikusch (5. Dezember 2015)

Ok, dann danke für die Beratung  Denke das wärs dann soweit.


----------



## Nikusch (6. Dezember 2015)

Doch noch nicht ganz, in einem anderen Forum wurde mir folgendes empfohlen: 

Empfehlung aus anderem Forum Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

mit folgender Begründung:

"Also Skylake neuere Plattform zukunftssicherer falls mal die Cpu nichtmehr reicht kannst du einfacher ausrüßten DDR-4 Ram Case is latte sind beide gut und nein da ist die R9 390 besser und auch zukunftssicherer da 8 Gb Vram mit den 3.5 Gb kannst schon heute Probleme haben mit Antialasing das der Vram ausgeht"

Ist das wirklich eine bessere Variante? Also der Xeon ist doch besser als der i5 weil der i5 weniger Threads hat und die R390 hat zwar 8GB VRam, aber lohnt sich das wirklich? Ich als Laie würde immer noch zu meinem Setup tendieren


----------



## Golgomaph (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann dir meine Erfahrung mit der 970 gerne mitteilen.
Mir ist bis jetzt in keinem Spiel der VRAM ausgegangen, ich habe Witcher III, Batman Arkham Knight, GTA V und selbst das schlecht programmierte Minecraft habe ich zum Spaß mal voll aufgepeppt mit Shadern und allem was geht. Ich hatte nie Mikroruckler und ich bin auch (per GPU-Z) nie über 3,5GB gekommen. 
Ausnahme wäre GTA V, stellst du da Supersampling an, kommst du auf ca. 3,7GB ... ABER das funktioniert interessanterweise trotzdem ^^. Ein Kumpel hat das auch mal mit seiner 970 probiert und bei ihm hat es auch geklappt. Aber die 3,7 sind dann wohl nur angegeben für die aufwendigste Szene die es geben KÖNNTE .. und war damals in der Stadt (GTA V).
In Witcher 3 habe ich, ausnahmslos alles auf maximum außer nVidia-Hairworks, ca. 62 FPS, jedoch läuft die Karte da permanent auf 99% Auslastung. Gehst du da in eine größere Stadt bekommst du alle 10 Meter einen winzigen Ruckler, was aber nicht am Videospeicher liegt. Der kommt größtenteils interessanterweise nicht mal über 3GB. Ich mag es sowieso mit ein bisschen mehr FPS um die 144Hz meines Monitors besser auskosten zu können, daher habe ich nie alles auf maximum, drehst du die Kantenglättung eins runter merkst du absolut keinen Unterschied, und Ruckler sind dann auch weg. 
Habe übrigends auch den Xeon  Und den interessiern die Spiele sowieso reichlich wenig. Kommt auch nie über 40°C.

Sprich der nette Herr aus dem anderen Forum hat zwar Recht, dass bei aufwendigen Titeln wie Witcher/GTA Anti-Aliasing ein Problem wird, dass liegt aber nicht am VRAM, da wirst du mit der R9 390 entweder garnicht oder nur geringfügig weiter kommen.


----------



## BiJay (6. Dezember 2015)

Die VRAM Anforderungen sind momentan überdreht und wirklich nur für Auflösungen jenseits von Full HD Richtung 4k erst wirklich interessant. Ich spiele auch eine Menge Spiele mit einer 1,25 GB VRAM Karte, obwohl als Mindestanforderung immer 2 GB angegeben werden. Auch GTA V zeigte bei mir in den Optionen an, dass es mehr als 2 GB benötigte, lief aber bei 40-60 FPS flüssig. Eine SSD kann hier auch sehr gut aushelfen, wenn man am VRAM Limit spielt. Die 970 ist die meistverbreitete neue Grafikkarte und die Entwickler werden das auch für die nächsten Jahre berücksichtigen. Da brauchst dir wirklich keinen großen Kopf machen. Die R390 frißt auch mehr Strom als die GTX970.

Und dass Skylake und DDR-4 zukunftssicher sein sollen, ist Humbug. Der Mehrwert beider Techniken ist viel zu klein für den Aufpreis und bevor die wirklich eine Rolle spielen gibt es schon wieder neuen Schnickschnack, so dass das Aufrüsten gar nicht so einfach wird wie von ihm gesagt. Das ist so typisches Gelaber eines Mediamarkt-"Fach"manns, der dir einfach nur das Neuste vom Neusten verkaufen will.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2015)

Nikusch schrieb:


> Doch noch nicht ganz, in einem anderen Forum wurde mir folgendes empfohlen:
> 
> Empfehlung aus anderem Forum Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> 
> ...


  Wenn der i7-6700(k) nur 20-30€ teurer wäre, dann wäre das okay.

Aber wenn die CPU mal nicht mehr reicht, kann es gut sein, dass es dann eh schon DDR5 als Standard gibt und du trotzdem neues RAM holen musst. Und auch wenn nicht: es ist bei den aktuellen RAM-Preisen völliger Unfug, so viel mehr für Skylake zu zahlen, nur weil man vlt. DDR4 beim nächsten Aufrüsten noch verwenden kann.  Zur Verdeutlichung:

Xeon E3-1231 v3 für 260€, 16GB DDR3 für 70€ => 330€
Der i7-6700 (gleicher Takt wie der Xeon, quasi gleich schnell) kostet aktuell da, wo es ihn auch lieferbargibt, 360 (!) Euro + 16 GB DDR4 für 80€ => 440€

Das heißt: selbst wenn Du Dir in 3, 4 oder 5 Jahren, wenn die CPU dann mal nicht mehr reicht, einen RAM-Neukauf sparst und 16GB dann 100€ kosten, kommst du mit dem Xeon sogar noch günstiger weg - und da hab ich noch nicht mal beachtet, dass du fürs alte DDR3-RAM ja auch noch was bekommst. Es kann sogar sein, dass du dann ziemlich viel bekommst: wenn der alte Standard kaum mehr im normalen Handel verfügbar ist, wird gebraucht oft viel bezahlt. Als DDR2 so langsam aus den Läden verschwand wurde das gebraucht so teuer, dass du vom Verkauf von 8GB gebrauchtem DDR2-RAM sehr häuft quasi die gleiche Menge DDR3 neu kaufen konntest. Selbst aktuell: 8GB DDR2 bringen bei eBay 30-40€ - dafür bekommst du 8GB DDR3 neu ^^ 


Das gleiche kannst du auch mit dem i7-4790k vs. i7-6700k berechnen, falls du eher einen von den beidem im Blick hast wegen deren Takt-Vorteil zum Xeon: der 6700k ist da auch gute 100€ teurer als der 4790K, kommt also von der Überlegung her aufs gleiche raus. 




> Also der Xeon ist doch besser als der i5 weil der i5 weniger Threads hat


 ja, aber wer hat denn das Gegenteil gesagt? ^^   Der i5 wäre nur besser, wenn er mehr Takt hat, aber selbst dann: wenn vlt in naher Zukunft Games eher auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden, hat der Xeon wieder die Nase vorn. und in vielen Anwendungen könnte auch jetzt schon die Threadanzahl wichtiger sein als der Takt.



> und die R390 hat zwar 8GB VRam, aber lohnt sich das wirklich?


 das ist schwer zu sagen. Es kann halt sein, dass du "nur" wegen des RAMs früher ne neue Karten holen musst. Die R9 390 hat aber halt auch einen enormen Strombedarf, das wäre ein, nein: der einzige Negativpunkt.



> Ich als Laie würde immer noch zu meinem Setup tendieren


 Xeon E3-1231 v3, 16GB RAM + GTX 970 oder R9 390 würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## Nikusch (6. Dezember 2015)

Danke euch allen! Werde beim Xeon + GTX 970 bleiben, dieses Forum hat eine ganz andere Qualität als das andere. Dort habe ich nur zwei komplett neue Konfiguration bekommen ohne Erklärung und so weiter. Also nur hier mein Vorschlag... Hier ist das ja was ganz anderes  Dank für die ganzen ausführlich und verständlich Erklärung!


----------

